# Species you like irl but dislike ingame?



## Lualdara (Mar 25, 2015)

For me that'd be definitely lions. I love them but the animal crossing lion model just looks so bad imo, I wish they looked more like the tigers. Also rabbits on a lesser degree, I'm not too fond of their model although I do like some rabbit villagers!


----------



## secretlyenvious (Mar 25, 2015)

Oh yeah, I definitely agree, lions. They're not very attractive. I don't really like the tigers IG either. :/ 

On the other hand, I'm not a fan of rhinos IRL, but I think Merengue is the cutest.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

The tigers look off.... it takes away from their in real life swag


----------



## Balverine (Mar 26, 2015)

Tigers. I hate how the tigers loon ingame, but I like them irl


----------



## AkaneDeath (Mar 26, 2015)

I really like koalas in rl but I'm not a fan of any of the villagers they have of them.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Mar 26, 2015)

Marco Bodt said:


> Tigers. I hate how the tigers look ingame, but I like them irl


^ This.


----------



## Gabriellaa (Mar 26, 2015)

I love all animals in real life dearly, but some high missed marks imo are the cats, they always have ugly faces. The Lions/tigers, cows, frogs, gorillas, octopi (oh god the hate) but they look like hair dryers to me, and the rabbits.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Mar 26, 2015)

Tigers and alligators. I live in FL and think that alligators are adorable, but when I see them in-game I think they look more like fat iguanas or something.


----------



## Hypno KK (Mar 26, 2015)

I don't dislike any species in the game since the individual design of a villager counts more, but the way dogs are shaped in the game is so weird. Mice too because their heads seem as big as their bodies. I like the cat design but their ears are just too triangular. I like villagers from those species, though. It's just the way they've shaped them in the game that seems weird.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 26, 2015)

Elephants ig are just... ew


----------



## Meliodas (Mar 26, 2015)

I love rabbits irl, but the rabbits in the game are just kinda weird. Also cats to some degree, since some of them are kind of strange(but I love Rosie and Tangy).


----------



## loreiid (Mar 26, 2015)

Birds.


thats all...


----------



## Hypno KK (Mar 26, 2015)

Meliodas said:


> I love rabbits irl, but the rabbits in the game are just kinda weird. Also cats to some degree, since some of them are kind of strange(but I love Rosie and Tangy).



I forgot the rabbits in the game! I hate the way they've shaped their faces and ears. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also forgot to say that I like all the species I've mentioned irl.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 26, 2015)

Joining the chorus of people saying tigers and lions are pretty weird-looking ingame, despite being amazing IRL.

I think mice are cute as hell but all the mouse villagers look kinda icky to me. Dunno what it is about them... just not a fan though.


----------



## LoonieToonies (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm not particularly fond of the gorillas and monkeys in game, even though I love them to death in real life. Mice are weird too, I think they'd be cuter if their ears weren't so big. Rabbits ears are kinda weird too, they just stand right up. I also wish the dogs had more variations.


----------



## MayorOfRhubarb (Mar 26, 2015)

Normally I think Hippos are absolutely adorable....but AC hippos....not so much.

I agree with the above also...the tigers are kinda...odd. I want to like them, I really do, but I just don't. Lol.


----------



## leeaboo (Mar 26, 2015)

Definitely the tigers, the mice, the monkeys and the bears. All of them are generally pretty atrocious (and the tigers imho are a real tragedy because they had so much potential!) just on a basic design levels. Some of the more themed bears and mice are okay, but it looks as though a good majority of them are the ugliest villagers lmao.
I also have issues with just how big the mouths on the wolves are, but heck, I guess everything can't be perfect P:


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 26, 2015)

That's the main thing that bothers me about the wolves! Their mouths are absolutely huge, good lord.


----------



## mynooka (Mar 27, 2015)

A lot of the villagers look like bad drawing a kid would make instead of what they should be like.


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 27, 2015)

uh.. horses :c


----------



## Heartcore (Mar 27, 2015)

Rabbits. I hate their ears. When Ruby lived in my town, I always just wanted to snap her ears off. Lmao.


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 27, 2015)

Gorillas, love the animal irl
But in game they just look so ugh
The only in game gorilla I like is violet.


----------



## Lock (Mar 27, 2015)

I like dragons and I love Drago but sometimes I wished he looked more BA, burrrn.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 27, 2015)

Rabbits deff, theyre cute irl but in game... not so much


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 27, 2015)

Mice...just mice in general, they don't look right in-game (With the exception of Rod, Bree, and Chadder, they're adorable).

This is why fanart is the best thing to ever happen in ACNL, because villagers look better with that artist's artstyle. (Pretty much for any villager IMO).

- - - Post Merge - - -



Heartcore said:


> Rabbits. I hate their ears. When Ruby lived in my town, I always just wanted to snap her ears off. Lmao.



Woah there.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Mar 27, 2015)

Lions. They're lion to me about their anthropomorphic versions in-game.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 28, 2015)

I love cats in real life but haven't been able to make a connections with ANY of the cats in game, and I have had a few that I thought I would like but didn't. Their base is fine but I don't really like the personalities or how they look most of them. =[ I really want to try to get Ankha so she can be awesome and make me like in game cats again...


----------



## Hakoe (Mar 28, 2015)

tigers , koalas , lions ,


----------



## Multipass (Mar 28, 2015)

I likedogs and wolves and horses but the ingame horses wolves and dogs loook whack as hell to me 
dislike


----------



## jvgsjeff (Mar 29, 2015)

For me, it's koalas. I like real koalas, but the ones in Animal Crossing just annoy me for some reason. Melba is cute, and Sydney is okay, but I don't like the others at all.


----------



## Mentagon (Mar 29, 2015)

Tigers and lions of course, lions especially. There's not a single lion in AC that I actually like, and there's one that actively gives me nightmares.

The worst has to be the alligators though. Alligators are my favorite animal IRL, but in the game they look so hideous. It's probably the position of the eyes. If their faces looked more like wolves or something I feel like I'd like them a lot more.


----------



## abelsister (Mar 29, 2015)

The only tigers I like are Rolf and Bianca, but other than that....ehhhehehehehhehe


----------



## Franny (Mar 29, 2015)

mouse villagers. i have 3 mice but i cannot find any mice in game i like. theyre all horrendous looking in my opinion. chicken too.


----------



## Melchoir (Mar 29, 2015)

Some of the tigers are cool. Claudia, Rolf and Bianca are my favourites. I have to agree that the lion model is awful, however. A lot of the mice look strange to me, and in my opinion the kangaroo models are horrible.


----------



## GumCat (Mar 29, 2015)

Tigers are one of my favorite animals but aside from Rolf I'm not a huge fan of AC tigers


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 29, 2015)

I think the Tigers have the worst model tbh. In real life they are so majestic and pretty. But in the game they just look...bulky and stupid.


----------



## pippy1994 (Mar 30, 2015)

Mice, they're pretty much my favourite animal. Unfortunately almost all the mice are pretty disappointing, my favourite is Rod.


----------



## eraev (Mar 30, 2015)

I really dislike the lions/tigers, the monkeys, the gorillas, eagles, kangaroos....and chickens.
Frankly, though, I don't particularly like kangaroos or chickens in real life.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Mar 30, 2015)

So this has become a tiger hating thread.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 30, 2015)

Monkeys. They just look so weird, not sure why.


----------



## Fighter_Kibbeh (Mar 30, 2015)

I like the cuteness of mice irl, but I really don't like them in-game. :c


----------



## tae (Mar 30, 2015)

in game the-
mice
lions
tigers
and elephants are down right awkward to look at. but i still like a few villagers of each of those categories ( minus mice, i dislike them all.)


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 30, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> So this has become a tiger hating thread.



Yep, not surprised at this at all.


----------



## tae (Mar 30, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> So this has become a tiger hating thread.



i think all tigers minus rolf and bianca are a little on the "why did you do this" side


----------



## JessaBelle (Mar 30, 2015)

I really like penguins irl, but the ones in acnl look weird to me. And the ostriches are just ridiculous.


----------



## 0xalis (Mar 30, 2015)

FROGS!!!!!!!!! Frogs are like the cutest thing ever irl but in game I don't like any of their designs  The shape of them is fine and all but they all just aren't very attractive villagers imho. Really disappointing.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and, I might get hate for this, but deer.

I love Fuschia to pieces dont get me wrong... but the deer look weird in game to me. I love fanart so much... it fixes what the 3d models do wrong.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Mar 30, 2015)

0xalis said:


> Oh and, I might get hate for this, but deer.
> 
> I love Fuschia to pieces dont get me wrong... but the deer look weird in game to me. I love fanart so much... it fixes what the 3d models do wrong.



I honestly agree. Fauna and Bam are the only two I like.


----------



## Aeryka (Mar 31, 2015)

I love birds INRL, I've owned two for 12years and they're so adorable and smart, but..In game I dislike them and don't really want them in my town.

I'm also not a fan of the lions/elephants/mice/frogs .  I have two of those species in my town right now v.v ~


----------



## kaylagirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mice, Koalas, and Tigers.


----------



## shendere (Mar 31, 2015)

Feline friends (domestic cats,  panthers,  jaguars,  etc) 
Bats 
sharks ♥

I wish they had the other two


----------



## Resi (Mar 31, 2015)

I hate the Frogs. The models are okay, I guess, I just don't like the model as much as Alligators or Tanukis per say..


----------



## Astro Cake (Apr 1, 2015)

I think deer are really cute IRL, but the game deer are mostly pretty boring.


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 1, 2015)

I don't like deer, but mostly because only one of the males actually looks like a deer. They might as well be called gazelle instead, with models that make Bam look like a deer and Erik look like a moose.

Drago is obviously supposed to be a dragon, but he is the dumbest looking dragon ever just being an alligator with head frills and horns. I think alligators in general should be skinnier in the body, but I don't hate them.

I hate the way hippos look. They're kind of cute in real life but in the game... GIANT NOSE OF DOOM BUCK TEETH OF DEATH.

I wish mice had slightly rounder heads, and I don't like the shape of tiger heads much either. The muzzles are just a little too big.

I don't like that male chickens don't look more like roosters. Maybe have them have a bigger chest a bit like the Eagles have, and a fancier tale. I think that's it for my dislikes of villagers though. xD


----------



## Reindeer (Apr 1, 2015)

I really love birds in real life, but I hate the generic bird and penguin species in AC. The other bird species are all right. The generic birds look hella weird and the penguins are too short and fat.


----------



## 0xalis (Apr 2, 2015)

I have to add... Gorillas. In my new town Al is one of my starters and Violet is moving in tomorrow :/

I have to admit, Violet is the best of all the Gorillas, but I'd still prefer /almost/ any other species.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Apr 3, 2015)

Octopi look awful.


----------



## Pikuchu (Apr 4, 2015)

The hippos are pretty...ew

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also the Gorillas are pretty bad too. Shoutout to Peewee


----------



## mayorofparadise (Apr 5, 2015)

The bears ig are too big... they creep me out


----------



## Roxas1 (Apr 7, 2015)

I love penguins in real life, but I can't find any game penguins that I like :/


----------



## RebeccaShay (Apr 8, 2015)

Elephants, lions, some of the cats. It's a real shame what they did to some of the villagers.


----------



## hzl (Apr 9, 2015)

dogs.
Love them irl but can't stand any of them in game


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 10, 2015)

I like Bears in real life, but most of them in the game I don't like very much. 


(Not including the bear cubs)


----------



## RelaxAlex (Apr 10, 2015)

Giraffes


----------



## Astro Cake (Apr 10, 2015)

Ducks. The only duck villager I think is alright is Molly


----------



## AmenFashion (Apr 10, 2015)

I like Bears and Lions IRL, but I don't like a single one in game lol. They look, I don't know, kind of corny to me. I just see no appeal!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 10, 2015)

I also don't like the in game lions, though I love lions in real life ^_^


----------

